# Cleaning up SSD??



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 24, 2012)

im trying to free up some space on a full 120 ssd , looking into my windows folder ive allready cleaned up the downloaded installs folder, now im looking at,

C:/windows/installer

this looks to be a folder of previouse updates too, can i delete all these?.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2012)

Turn off hibernation
move or disable pagefile 
run disk clean up
Delete system protection files or even disable it


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 24, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Turn off hibernation
> move or disable pagefile
> run disk clean up
> Delete system protection files or even disable it



done all those i care for, pagefile FTW, and thanks but that dosnt asnwer my question.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 24, 2012)

What Asrock said. anything else i wouldnt mess with


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 24, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> What Asrock said. anything else i wouldnt mess with



read what i asked please , ive replied i had done all them but pagefiles on(FTW) because this ssd isnt wanted to last forever(1.5years no faults s'far) , takes up a damn pciex slot and prices have obsoletified my ssd 

im asking about one file location

C:/windows/installations

ive sent it to recycle bin with no ill effects so far.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 24, 2012)

i dont have that directory on my pc,so it may be safe to remove


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 25, 2012)

Delete contents in:


C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp
C:\Windows\Temp

Do not delete Windows\Installer, you will not be able to uninstall any software that uses windows installer backend, and it will quite screw up stuff too,  most of the software today has integrated uninstallers into windows

AppData is hidden by default

You have 8 GB RAM, pagefile is unnecessary, makes your SSD slower and the whole system less responsive, also it's very unhealthy for SSD life and performance degradation.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Delete contents in:
> 
> 
> C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp
> ...



Pagefile on might be needed like if he video editing or using photoshop that's why i said put it on another drive.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2012)

If not done already, what about moving certain folders to a secondary hdd: My Documnts/Music/Videos/Pictures/Downloads


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 25, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Do not delete Windows\Installer, you will not be able to uninstall any software that uses windows installer backend, and it will quite screw up stuff too, most of the software today has integrated uninstallers into windows



ty ill put them back then


dont know about the pagefile ive a pagefile on 3 sources and i let windows manage it 1x 2disk raid ,ssd and hdd, its never ever switched off either just rarely rebooted on driver install



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by manofthem
> If not done already, what about moving certain folders to a secondary hdd: My Documnts/Music/Videos/Pictures/Downloads
> 
> allready have all personal folders on raid Hdd's, ty tho im officially scrapeing the barrel here  balls ill turn pagefile off then.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 26, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ty ill put them back then
> 
> 
> dont know about the pagefile ive a pagefile on 3 sources and i let windows manage it 1x 2disk raid ,ssd and hdd, its never ever switched off either just rarely rebooted on driver install



You don't need more than 8 GB of pagefile, disable all other drives and put it on HDD if you want space in SSD, but beware it will lag a lot on HDD


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 26, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> You don't need more than 8 GB of pagefile, disable all other drives and put it on HDD if you want space in SSD, but beware it will lag a lot on HDD



i dont need 2 Gfx cards dude, nah pulling ya leg ,i Get what ya saying though, Im just makeing my mind up


----------

